
Metrics of haters - steveklabnik
http://sarah.thesharps.us/2016/01/07/metrics-of-haters/
======
Lucas011
I will comment here since my comment on her blog didn't pass moderation.

The analysis is obviously flawed. If people used their first names only that
doesn't automatically mean they aren't Open Source users/developres. Same with
anonymous comments. Same with handle he couldn't trace back.

Really, it seems she had a thesis and conveniently went through the data to
confirm her views.

